# Strange wind caps



## webbie (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone ever see any wind caps like these? They are clay, but appear to be on copper vents in this case - at the top of a MT in Vermont, so I assume they do the job for wind!

(note: this post is also for confirming that pics will now display as thumnails, hopefully keeping the board a bit cleaner).


----------



## Willhound (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Craig

I've seen caps like these, but in Europe (Germany and Austria to be exact), but the one's I saw looked to be mostly attached to the top of masonry chimneys. Of course, there could have been clay tile, or copper/steel liner pipe that I couldn't see from a speeding train ;-)


----------



## ERPARKER (Nov 23, 2005)

These look similar to chimney caps I've seen on Nantucket.  Try doing a web search for "Terra Cotta Chimney Caps".  Apparently there are a number of manufacturers, though I didn't see an example of one exactly like this.
Eric 

"Chopping wood & waiting for my Lopi Declaration to be installed."


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2005)

Craig, check out this site. I think you'll enjoy it. Lots of cool chimney toppers.
http://www.claychimneypots.com/index.htm


----------

